# ATV Snowblower Homemade



## ramper

Is this worth $1250?
http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/2348666897.html

It is a snapper front with a chinnese 16hp engine. The guy wants $5000 for it with a 2004 Bombadier 400 HO Max (2 seater) with a plow. It is homemade. It is about an hour from me so I do not want to drive without knowing what to look for.

I am looking for my rural driveway.


----------



## sublime68charge

I would say so, Depend's upon how well built the system is,

For comparison I got this 44" Kimpex ATV Blower back in 2008 for $950
has a 13HP Tecumseh engine. New ATV Blower's run around $5K give or take.
The newer ones have chute rotation/deflecation blower on/off engine speed control heck some even have remote engine start all from the seat of the ATV.

I got Chute Rotation and Blower on/off from the seat of the ATV. though I have Electric start of the Blower engine if in have 110 to plug into Which is great for the first startup of the day. Once the motor's warmed up 1 pull by hand will get it going again. Next on my fabing up list is Chute deflecation and engine speed control from the ATV seat..


----------

